# How To Post a Picture- Instructions here



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I have been asked by a few members, to explain how to post your pictures here to the board. Here are some basic instructions.

1. You must have the picture hosted on the web. Your ISP will usually provide a personal web space hosted on their own servers. Contact them and they will be happy to give you the instructions on how to get a picture onto your webspace. If not, there are free services that will. Do a google search on "free image hosting" 

2. You then need to link the pic here. First click the "new thread" or "post a reply" button then you will see a row of 9 buttons, click the "Img" button and you will get this symbol.....

3. Place in the URL or web address to your picture after the [img] symbol.

ex: [img]http://members.rogers.com/died/catforum.jpg

4. Click the Img button again at the end of the URL. It will place a slightly different symbol at the end, like this............notice the slash. This is to determine the end of the URL.

5. To make sure you have done everything correctly, try a "preview" and make sure you can see the image. If not, the web address may be incorrectly typed or there might be extra spaces that cause errors. 

Here is what it should look like:


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

you can use My Image Space to host your photos. Go to: 

http://www.myimagespace.com


don't forget each member has their own photo gallery to use on the cat forum located at:

http://www.catforum.com/photos/


if you need any help post in the help forum:

http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------

